# Is fissidens fontanus a native moss?



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I think i have found fissidens fontanus in the wild. I was canoeing to day and i came across a submerged log with moss going on it. The moss looked like fissidens. dont have any pics cuz i didnt bring a camera.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, fontanus is native to north america and can be found in Ontario.

If you do find it again, please share where!!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

oh i'd def like to know where you found this


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I havent been able to find too many articles talking about the distribution of this moss, but from what I can find, it looks its a moss that like slower moving waters (duh, I know...lol...but its all I can find).

So I am actually thinking of doing a little herping trip to the rough valley as well as the Milne Dam conservation parks. Should be able to find something there..


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I live close to the credit river... so fingers crossed an hoping some grow there, i'll have to take a venture down their one day .

I know many people go their to catch salmon.. So hopefully thats 'calm' enough .


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

i went back today and found three different species of moss. 
the location is shade's mill conservation area in cambridge. its a cool place with a small lake. caught some 2 to 3 pound bass while fishing for pike.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

If you found it in the water it's most likely willow moss. Nice find !

I read the 240+ fissidens species throughout north america are terrestrial mosses. You won't find it in the water.
The one for sale in the aquarium trade have been successfully converted to aquatic, much to our joy


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I found some fissedens in Tobermory, will try it in a tank,will see what happens.


----------

